
More on Postgres Trigger Performance - samaysharma
https://www.cybertec-postgresql.com/en/more-on-postgres-trigger-performance/
======
samaysharma
Part 1 of the blog post here: [https://www.cybertec-postgresql.com/en/are-
triggers-really-t...](https://www.cybertec-postgresql.com/en/are-triggers-
really-that-slow-in-postgres/)

